# 1985 300zx



## Honduhunter (Feb 11, 2003)

good project car? i can pick one up for $300. t-tops, 5speed, needs paint. runs. is this a good buy? what kind of options would i have with this car? thanks for any help.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

My brother's got one just like that, I'd say $300 is damn good. you can go for the turbo or twin turbo option, there are other VG motors out there that will bolt in, or you could go for a V8 swap(I don't have any info on that).


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> My brother's got one just like that, I'd say $300 is damn good. you can go for the turbo or twin turbo option, there are other VG motors out there that will bolt in, or you could go for a V8 swap(I don't have any info on that).


They never had a twin turbo option!

Mike


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Well I didn't mean that year but you can still do twin turbos
























There's a pic somewhere out there of a TT Z31 but I can't find it.


----------

